# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  معجنات اليوم الرابع لرمضان طريقة تفريز البيتزا والتحضر المسبق لها بالصور

## شكولاتةuae

*كل عام وانتم بخير ومبروك عليكم الشهر الكريم وجعلها الله أيام خير وعطاء عليكم جميعاً عزيزاتي راح أعطيكم اليوم فكرة عن كيكفة عمل البيتزا بتحضير مسبق وراح تكون العجينة هي (عجينة 10 دقائق) . مثل ما نحن نعرف مقادير هذي العجينة للتذكير هي :

المجموعة الأولى 
2 كوب ماء دافئ 
2 كوب دقيقة 
1 فنجان سكر 
2 ملعقة طعام خميرة فورية 
2 ملعقة طعام حليب بودرة 

المجوعة الثانية 
3 أكواب دقيق 
½ كوب زيت نباتي 


الملعقة المستخدمة هي معلقة الطعام العادية . الفنجان هو فنجان القهوة . الكوب هو كوب جبنة بوك 240 مل 



شخصياً أحب أضيف لها ½ ملعقة صغيرة من الباكنج باورد لانه يعطيها هشاهة حلوة 



في البداية عجنة مقاديرالمجموعة الأول وبعد ما تخمرت ضفت لها مقادير المجموعة الثانية وصراحة أحب اني أخلي العجينة لينة بإضافة ربع كوب ماء زيادة إلى مقادير المجموعة الأولى . وأعجنها في العجانة وراح تطلع بهذي الصورة . عجينة لينة لكن متماسكة وأرش على السطح رشة دقيق عسب ما تلزق .








وبعدين بس مجرد أجمع العجينة مع بعض وأعجنها عجن خفيف وأرش دقيق على السطح إذا حسيت انها تلزق . لكم ما نكثر الدقيق بس مجرد رش خفيف.






وهذا هو شكلها بعد الانتهاء من عجنها





ولاحظوا أحبتي القوام المتماسك للعجين ولينة وفي نفس الوقت ما تلزق لاني ما كثرنا طحين ونحن نجمعها مع بعض .





اهني صوره مقربة لوضوح الفكرة لشكل العجين المثالي.





بعد ما نعجن العجينة نقسمها لدوائر صغيرة ممكن نفرد العجينة وبعدين نستخدم كوب ونقطع شكل الدوائر , وممكن نقطع كور صغيرة ونضغط عليها لحد ما تصير دائرية . وندخلها الفرن أحبتي لحوالي العشر دقائق على الرف الأوسط من الفرن على حرارة 140 درجة وبعد ما تنتفخ وتنضج ولكن اتم بيضاء نطلعها من الفرن . وهذا هو شكلها .





واهني صوره مقربه عزيزتي لشكل الدوائر بعد النضوج





وهذا شكلها من تحت لاحظوا مجرد لون ذهبي خفيف .





يتبع أحبتي* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## شكولاتةuae

*وبعدين نخليها لحد ما تبرد وانغلفها بالبلاستك بشكل محكم عسب ما تنشف وندخلها الفريزر وبعدين وقت ما نحب نطلعها ونحط عليها مكونات البيتزا أو زعتر أو دجاج مفتت ومبهر أو لحم مفروم معضج وممكن بعد نحط عليها شرائح من الجبن .





طبعاً ماشاء الله هذي كانت الكمية مال اليوم الرابع من رمضان وسويتها بيتزا بالاضافة إلى كروسان الجبن الي دايماً حاضر على سفرة رمضان 





بكل بساطة عزيزاتي طلعتها من الفريزر وبعدين خليتها شوي لحد ما الثلج ذاب وحطيت عليها مكونات البيتزا الي هي (كاتشب, فلفل بارد, زيتون أخضر, وطماطم, وجبن موزاريلا) 











واهني صوره مقربة للتعذيب 




ودخلتها الفرن بس على الشواية عسب المكونات تنضج وتحمر والبتزا تطلع حارة وهذا هو شكلها بعد ما طلعت من الفرن.










واهني صوره للتعذيب أكثر بعد ما استوت.





هذي كانت معجنات اليوم الرابع من الشهر الكريم وطبعاً هذي الوصفة من أروع ما يكون بالذات اذا سوينها بيتزا أو زعتر ورشة سماق أو حطينا عليها شرائح من الجبن الشيدر والحلو فيها انج ممكن تسوين كمية كبيرة وتقسمينها على صحون بلاستك أو أكياس بلاستك وإذا احتجتي أو اتفجأتي بضيوف بس مجرد تطلعيتها وتحطين عليها المكونات وحتى إذا كنتي جوعانة وما تعرفين شو تاكلين راح تصير وصفة سهلة ولذيذة جدا جدا . أتمنى تكون حازت على راضاكم وانتظروني في وصفات قادمة من فطورنا اليومي* 







*

----------


## *أم شهد*

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن ،،،، يعطيج الف عافيه اختي شوكلاته ما قصرتي طريقه سهله وعمليه وااايد خصوصا للعاملات امثالي ،،، تسلمين مره ثانيه

----------


## نصابو

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو
ماشاءالله تبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الرحمن ..
عيني علييييييييييج باااااااارد خيتووووووووووووووو
دووووووووووووووومج مبدعه بـ اكلااااااااتج ..
الله يحفظج من العيييييييييييين ^_^
سلمت يمناااااااااااااااااااااج
^_^
الله يعطيج العااااااااااااااااافيه

----------


## جـورية العين



----------


## miss romance

امممممممممم يمي

ماشالله عليج

تسلم يمناج

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> ماشاءالله تبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الرحمن ..
> عيني علييييييييييج باااااااارد خيتووووووووووووووو
> دووووووووووووووومج مبدعه بـ اكلااااااااتج ..
> الله يحفظج من العيييييييييييين ^_^
> سلمت يمناااااااااااااااااااااج
> ^_^
> الله يعطيج العااااااااااااااااافيه



هلا هلا هلا بنصابو 
صباح الخير . مرورمج دائماً مميز عزيزتي . تسلمين على ردج وتشجيعج الدائم والمتواصل لي .

----------


## سنفونية

يعطيج العافية

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

تسلم الايااادي انا اسويها بنفس الطريقة و تطلع كانها فريش

----------


## دلع بو راشد

تسلم اييدج ..

روعه ^^

----------


## أحبه الغالي

ماشاء الله 

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## شكولاتةuae

تسلمون عزيزاتي على ردودكم الرائعة وما قصرتوا انتوا ونعم الأخوات

----------


## ماحد شراتي

خباااااااااااااال
رووووووووعه ما شاءالله عليج حبيبتي

بالعاافيه وتسلم ايدج  :Smile:

----------


## ralbadi01

ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## النرجس

ما شاء الله عليج 

يعطيج العافية وتسلم ايدج دائما مبدعة في وصفاتج

----------


## سوارة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## غلو11

ما شاء الله 
مشكورة الغالية

----------


## BoA

ما شاء الله عليج... 
تسلم ايدج.. و مشكورة ع الوصفات الطيبة ^^

----------


## BoA

ما شاء الله عليج... 
تسلم ايدج.. و مشكورة ع الوصفات الطيبة ^^

----------


## فرح راكـ

والله روعه

سويتها مره وطلعت روعه

بس عيبي مااعرف اعجن بايدي يعني اشكل العجين

يطلع شكلها معوق فالاخير

بس الطعم روعه ههه


اشكرج

----------


## thariya

مشكورة,,حركة حلووووة,,,وانا معجناتي كلها بعجينة10 دقايق

----------


## أم نظارات

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> ماشاءالله تبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الرحمن ..
> عيني علييييييييييج باااااااارد خيتووووووووووووووو
> دووووووووووووووومج مبدعه بـ اكلااااااااتج ..
> الله يحفظج من العيييييييييييين ^_^
> سلمت يمناااااااااااااااااااااج
> ^_^
> الله يعطيج العااااااااااااااااافيه

----------


## ام_ساره

روووووووووووووعه 
خصوصا للأزمات  :Smile: 

جزاك الله خير

----------


## نـور الدنـيا

جزاك الله خيراً إختي الغالية على المجهود الرائع.

بيتزا لذيذة وتفتح النفس ماشاء الله 

الله يحفظج من العين

----------


## نـور الدنـيا

> جزاك الله خيراً إختي الغالية على المجهود الرائع .
> 
> بيتزا لذيذة وتفتح النفس ماشاء الله 
> 
> الله يحفظج من العين

----------


## دبويه2007

ما شاء الله تسلم يمناج الله يعطيج العافية ..

----------


## أسامي88

تسلم ايديج 

ياااا اختي 
يزاااج الله الف خير 

ونا صراحه اعتبرج 
معلمتي 


انزين 

اختي لو ما عليج امر 

لج موضووع 
كيف تشكلين العحينه ؟؟ مثل كرووسوون ولا غيره

----------


## ميره نور

ماشاء الله

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## مرحباني

مبارك علييج الشهر حبووبه 

ماشااء الله علييييييج يجنن 

تسلم ايدج يالغاليه وهني وعافيه ع قلبج 

حلووه فكرتج 


 :Smile:

----------


## كيوت عمري©

ماشاءلله عليج

تسلم يمناج

----------


## juju

روووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## أم ماميتو

ما شاءالله تسلمين الغلا...

----------


## تسونامي

تسلم ايدج يا الغالية

----------


## MaRyOoOoM

واااااااااااو والله تعذيب..

----------


## جرح الصداقه

ماشاء الله عليج 
والله يصح يديج ويرحم واليدج ولا قد الله عدو عليج

----------


## ام توتو 20

ماشاءالله تبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الرحمن ..
سلمت يمناااااااااااااااااااااج

----------


## أم دان

ما شاء الله
تسلم ايديج

----------


## بدريه علي

:12: ما شاء الله عليك يا شوكولاته... طالعه ذكيه علي!! ههههههههه

ممتاااااااااااااااااااز... وان شاء الله راح اعمل هالطريقه بكره.. ان عشنا لبكره...

تشكررررررررررررررري. الله يخليك لاهلك ولناااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Smile:

----------


## غرور اماراتية

نااااااااااااايس

تسلم ايدج يالغااااااليه 

 :Smile:

----------


## دلع الحوامد

تسلمين حبوبة الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

ماشااااااااااااء الله عليج
تسسسسسسسسلم ايدج

----------


## AL TALY

مرحبـا بـج ختيـه شوكولاته  :Smile: 

منورة الحتة وربـي  :Big Grin: 

حلوة الفكـرة خلاف أي وقت أبا بيتزا يكون عندي جاهـز

ما عليـج زود وربي يجعلـه فميزان حسنـاتج يارب  :Smile: 

هممم عندي سؤال بسيط :

مرة يربت عيينة ال 10 دقائق

سويت بهـا سينابون + فطاير جبـن

بس ما ظهرت هشة ولا لينة 

يابسة ما تنأكل  :Big Grin:  همم شو تنصحيني 

يمكن زدت ف مقدار أو نقصت معرف ؟؟.!


دمتي بود

 :Smile:

----------


## نيلا

ماشاااااااء الله


تسلم ايدج

----------


## شكولاتةuae

> مرحبـا بـج ختيـه شوكولاته 
> 
> منورة الحتة وربـي 
> 
> حلوة الفكـرة خلاف أي وقت أبا بيتزا يكون عندي جاهـز
> 
> ما عليـج زود وربي يجعلـه فميزان حسنـاتج يارب 
> 
> هممم عندي سؤال بسيط :
> ...



سبحان الله عرفت من الابتسامة الخضراء انج ما التزمتي في المقادير (كشتفي عمرج يا تلي يوم اخترتي هذي الابتسامة). أعترفي كيف سويت عجينة العشر دقايق ؟ شو نوع الطحين الي استخدميته ؟ 

أترياج على أحمر من الجمر (يا ذابح يا مذبوح)

----------


## @الحلا كله@

تسلم ايدج
حلوووووووو

----------


## قاهرة القلوب

تسلم ايديج الغالية

----------


## غلو11

مشكورة الغالية وتسلمين حبوبـــــــــــــــــــــــــة
جاري الحفظ

----------


## AL TALY

> سبحان الله عرفت من الابتسامة الخضراء انج ما التزمتي في المقادير (كشتفي عمرج يا تلي يوم اخترتي هذي الابتسامة). أعترفي كيف سويت عجينة العشر دقايق ؟ شو نوع الطحين الي استخدميته ؟ 
> 
> أترياج على أحمر من الجمر (يا ذابح يا مذبوح)


 
فيـها ذبـح ما بحدر المطبخ  :Big Grin: 

 طبقته خطوة خطوة 

ونخلت الطحين وع كل شي تأكدت منه 

والطحيـن استخدمت فاخر  :Smile: 

أدريـبج بيفتر راسـج شراتـي 

حسيتـه لغز  :Big Grin:

----------


## SPY

تسلم يمناج

فكرة حلوة وتساعد وقت الأزمات

----------


## UmKhaloof

*أتعــب وأقوول مبدعــه يا شوكولاتـــه ... سلمت يمنآآج ...

وربــي يعطييييج العاااافيــه ..~
*

----------


## لـيديUAE

ما تخيلت تفرزنين العجينه مع ما دخلناها الفرن 
روعه !!

----------


## سامية22

تسلم الايادي

----------


## ورحل الغالي

ياربي لذيذه تسلم ايدج

----------


## حرمه يديده

يا سلام عليج يا شوشو شكله لزييييييييز ^^ 

يعطيج العافيه حبوبه

----------


## الخفاشه

يعطيج العااااااااااااااااافيه

----------


## UAES

وووعة عزيزتي وربي يحفظج ويووفقج ..

----------


## aloshe

woooow
very nice,i like your work alote
thanks 7abebte

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

تسلم الأياااادي ما شاء الله ^_^

----------


## أم الغلا..

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمـــــن

ربي يعطيج العافيه فكره ولا اروع  :Smile:

----------


## مــزون

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
شو هالطبخة الشهية واللذيذة 
صدق بيتزا بروفيشينال 

^__^
تسلم الايادي

----------


## ميميه88

ماشاء الله عليج يا اختي

----------


## سيدة الوروود

ما شاء الله عليج حبيبتي  :Smile: 

تسلم الايادي

----------


## #وجدان#

ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## تهزني الذكرى

مآآآشاء الله تسلم يمناج

بيج باجر عسب تسوينها لي بالعاااافيه عليكم

----------


## أم حمد و ع

تسلم ايدج

----------


## مالـ مثيل ـها

حمستيني 

بسير أطبق طريقتج اليوم

تسلم ايدج عالشرح والصور

----------


## أحلى مشاعر

سبحآن الله وبحمده ..سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أم الأطفال

ماشاءالله عليج

يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## أم خليفة 11

امممممممممم يمي

ماشالله عليج

تسلم يمناج

----------


## راعية الزعفرا

بالتوفيق

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

بارك الله فيج  :Smile: 
مشكوووره على وصفاتج الحلوه ,, جربت وايد وصفات وكلهم مضبوظين الحمدلله ..
يزاج الله خير الغاليه الله يوفقج ويرزقج الخير إن شاءالله ..

----------


## ام كايد111

تسلم يمناج

----------


## StranG LOovE

ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## الزرعونية

وااااااااااو

جميل جدا

----------


## الفراشه_007

ماشالله عليج يالشيف عليج افكار تحفهههههههه 

لج اجمل تحيه غاليتي

----------


## ام علي 4

نفسي انج تعلميني فنون الطبخ مشاء الله عليج

----------


## romansia2007

روووووووووعه

يعطيج العافية على مشاركتج المتميزة

انا من اشد المعجبات فيج وفي مشاركاتج الرائعه

----------


## نهلـه

يزااااج الله خير

ربي يحقق لج امانيييح

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

مبدعه دوما وابدا 


ياحـظنا فيج  :Smile:

----------


## الماركه شما

تسلم ايدج حبوبه,,

----------


## A.SHE

ما شاء الله , إبداع !
يجنن .. 
موفقه إختي .

----------


## bent-amo0on

الله يسعدج حبوبه 

الله يحفظج  :Smile:

----------


## مسا الليل

ماشاء الله عليج وتسلم يمناج

----------


## قلبي وروحي

تسلمين والله هاي احلو وصفه وانشالله وانشالله هالويكند والا الويكند الثاني بسويها المهم بسوي العجينه وابجوف لى يوم جي اسوي فيها الخلطه

تسلميين واااااااااااااااايد وااااااايد وعسى ربي يوفقج ويخليج

----------


## شكولاتةuae

تسلمون عزيزاتي على أرائكم وكلامكم الأكثر من رائع . عسى الله ما يخليني منكم يارب

----------


## ميمي الشقية

يزاج الله خيير

----------


## **أم غزلان**

ماشا الله 

تسلم ايدج والله ابداع

----------


## هيااام

ماشاء الله معجناتج رووووووووعه
تسلم ايدج

----------


## الكل خذلني

يوعتيني تسلم ايدج

----------


## أم تمنى

الصراااحة لازم تصدري كتاب خااااص لوصفات اللي تقدمينها اهني صدق بيكون اقبااااااال كبييييييييييييييييييييييييير عليه الله يحفظج لنا وللاهلج

----------


## romansia2007

روووووووووعه

يعطيج العافية حبوبه على مجهودج المميز

----------


## يحلمون فيني

جزاج الله خير

----------


## Sdeem

طرييييقة روعه تسلم ايدج

----------


## Thalia

يم يم 

يعطيج الف عاااااااااااااااافيه

----------


## Om-Ahmad

عذاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
 :MashaAllah:  :MashaAllah:  :MashaAllah: 
تبارك الرحمن
اسأل الله لكِ النجاح والفوز في جنات النعيم وتحقيق
كل الامنيات ان شااااااااااااااء الله
 :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:

----------


## ام ميثووة

Thanks 7abibty wayed 7loo 6a3mah yummy.......allah bark feech

----------


## ام ميثووة

Thanks 7abibty wayed 7loo 6a3mah yummy.......allah bark feech

----------


## cutedevil

*ماشالله 
ثانكس ع الطرح*

----------


## قطوة بينك

يعطيج العافية ,,,,,,, يالقلب

----------


## mulan

اختي 
ابا مقادير و كيفية عمل حشوة البيتزا

----------


## نسيم الليل37

قانااانه اختييه

ربي يبارك فيج وفحيـآتج

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## بنت كشيش



----------


## M!ss~Mo0oN

ماشالله عليج

تسلم يمناج

----------


## اماني الحياه

مشاااااء الله عليج 
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## Queen80

بصراااااااحة...
قمة الابداع..ما شاء الله عليك ....وربي يحفظك

----------


## мịѕ яαяσσѕнị

مشكؤؤؤؤؤره حبيبتي

----------


## shorof2000

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عموري

تسلمي

----------


## huda2011

بتعجنى اكلاتك كتير بارك الله فيكى .

----------


## نور عيني انت

ماشاء تبارك الرحمن تسلم ايدك 00

----------


## alnoore

تسلمين طريقه حلوه وسهله...

----------


## rita hair

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## بن UAE وتت

حلوة طريقة حفظها في الفريز

تسلم ايدج وافكارج

----------


## ذكريات تنسى

ابدااااااااااااع حبيبتي

----------


## ليندااااا

ماشالله عليج

تسلم يمناج

----------


## ام نوال2

جزاكي الله خير

----------


## [ أم حمد ]

[ مآ شآء الله ، ربي يوفقج أختي ]

----------


## My Life Style

تسلم ايدينك ويعطيك العافيه يارب ع المجهود الحلو

----------


## هوت شوكوليت

تبارك الله

----------


## Aysha_A

العجينه متماسكه بس تلزق في ايدي شو الحل

----------


## نيروز الشام

يعطيكي العافية

----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

ابا اعرف انتي تفردين العجينه بالنشابه وبعدين ايي اقطعهم بالكوب
بس
ابا اعرف كم ارتفاع او سمك قطعة البيتزا ؟؟ 1 سم او اخليها متينه
لان مبين في صورتج ان متينه

وثاني سؤال
لما دخلتيه الفرن
شغلتيه من تحت بس صح ؟؟
بس لما اشوفه يحمر من تحت وتنتفخ شوي اصكه واطلعهم ؟؟
وكم مدة اخليه فالفريزر ومايخرب ؟
وبعد يوم اطلعه من الفريزر على طول وهو مجمد احط عليه الي اباه وادخله الفرن؟؟
والا اخليه برع يحر ؟؟ واذا طلعته من الفريزر يوم بخليه برع يحر ما بيطلع ماي من الثلج ؟
بليز بلييييييييييييييز شف شوكو بلييييييييز ردي ع سؤال سؤال عسب افهم عدل

----------


## * أم أحمد

يعطيج العافية

----------


## Its.Mema

ماشاءالله عليج يا شيف شوكولاته
عيني عليج باردة  :16: 
مبدعة بمعنى الكلمة 

يزاج الله خير و تسلمين ع الوصفة اللذييييييييييذة

----------


## بنت البلد وبس

واااااااو مره كيييييييوت وايد حلو وبالعافيه وتسلميين

----------


## الحزينة

مشكورة يالغلا تصدقين نقلت الموضوع من موقع ثاني وطلعتي انتي صاحبة الموضوع الأًصلي

----------


## maryam84

ما شاء الله
تسلم الايادي

----------

